# Will the Fire fit???



## Shirelda (Aug 22, 2010)

Here are the specs:

K3: 7.5" x 4.8" x 0.34" 

K Fire: 7.5" x 4.7"x 0.45" 

Do you think the Fire will fit in a K3 Cover?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes. I'm pretty certain that it will.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Width and height would, but it is a bit thicker by .11", so it would depend on the case. I have a couple of the Nook Classic Hutton envelope cases, which fit the K3 very well, and I think it would also work well with the Amazon tablet as the classic is thicker than the K3. I think it would fit well in the Nook Classic covers if you have any laying around.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I pre-ordered the Kindle Fire and will wait until it arrives to order a case. According to my invoice from amazon.com, my delivery date is scheduled for 11/17/11 using Amazon Prime for two day free shipping.


----------



## Shirelda (Aug 22, 2010)

I was hoping it would fit my new M-edge cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm planning on putting it in my K1 cover... 

Betsy


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I was just thinking the same thing! I think it might fit in my Oberon that I'm using now for my K3. I am planning on selling my K3 because I also ordered the touch with the lighted cover.  

Nicole


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Nickinev said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! I think it might fit in my Oberon that I'm using now for my K3. I am planning on selling my K3 because I also ordered the touch with the lighted cover.
> 
> Nicole


Over on the Facebook Oberon page, they say the new Kindle Fire will not fit the K3 case because it is too thick.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice Coyl said:


> Over on the Facebook Oberon page, they say the new Kindle Fire will not fit the K3 case because it is too thick.


Well, sure, they want you to buy a new one. But the straps are leather and the bungee is elastic. . . I'm thinking it won't really be a problem. Certainly it will work well enough until they get a dedicated cover . . . which may not even be in time for Christmas given the time they usually need for design and beta testing.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think if it isn't a really good fit that the three leather straps could be stretched a bit by a good shoe repair person.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Fire *should* fit in the Oberon K3 cover because it's almost exactly the same size. It's only about 1/10th on an inch thicker but it's also 1/10 of an inch narrower so that should offset enough to make it nearly a perfect fit.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

according to our stats the new kindle will NOT fit our covers.. it is a thicker device and the straps will be too tight. 

We are not trying to "sell you a new cover" this is what we believe to be true.  But like you we do not know until we have one in house. We have ordered the new devices today and we will work on a mock up but until it is in our hands we need to see what works, it may be simple it may require more, again we don't have the device yet. But rest assured our goal is not to create a new cover. If our K3 fits it we are honest, we will tell you that.  If you have questions feel free to let me know or  post on FB.. We are also going to have a pre order page in the next month for the new covers. We have never done that before and are excited to offer it for these new devices.. thanks


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I think if you have any K3 covers with corner straps that have elastic it should fit.   Even if just as a temporary option until you can decide what you want.   I'm hinting for a birthday Kindle Fire so want to be prepared JUST in case.      There will be more cover options after the new products are officially out.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

maries said:


> It would be great if they did. I think if you have any K3 covers with corner straps that have elastic it should fit based on the size stats. Even if just as a temporary option until you can decide what you want. I'm hinting for a birthday Kindle Fire so want to be prepared JUST in case.  There will be more cover options after the new products are officially out.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I would think it depends on the fit of the kindle 3 in the cover. I have 2 Oberon covers for my kindle 3 and would not expect the fire to fit in the tree of life (it's original cover) as it fits very snugly. However my wave cover's straps are made a little differently and the fit is much looser, so I will wait until I can try it out to decide if I need a separate cover for it--of course I will order one for my touch as soon as they are available.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm planning on trying it out in my Oberon K1, I really love it and would like to be able to use it again.


----------

